# Are they any catfish or dogfish that have a 'sharky' look?



## Abel (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello everyone! 
I just wanted to know if there are any catfish or dogfish that have a 'sharky' look. I mean something like a blacktip reef shark. I will be very happy if you can help.
A catfish or dogfish I can keep as a pet.


----------



## dodgefate (Jan 25, 2013)

There is the high fin catfish https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=qo5aUcybLYvD4AO95ICoBw

The shovel nose cat fish https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...42,d.dmg&fp=1474888020442d37&biw=1366&bih=571
and those are the only tow I know of but I am sure there is more out there


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Is this for a saltwater tank?


----------

